
Billionaire Robert F Smith to pay entire US class's student debt - abhi3
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48330044
======
dual_basis
I don't know, I read this and felt bad for those kids and their parents who
had hustled extra hard to pay without college loans.

~~~
m463
Hopefully it works out to be its own reward.

------
rlpb
It might be interesting to see, in a few decades, how the beneficiaries of
this differ in future success from other comparable students.

~~~
HNLurker2
This is the most American problem I've seen in my life

